# problem wid my mercedes clk 500 rc car HELP !!!



## Pain94 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi
I own a mercedes clk 500 RC car model no:797-088.It's a product from company named Lenoxx and my big brother who lives in Australia send me as gift for my birthday.The first day wen i got it was perfect conditon.But after the summer vacation 2008 had passed out it had terrible problem in it and tht is my turns were broken.I tried to open and check whether some meterial had passed in it but it didn't.I opened da gear box of my turns and wen i saw in it da gears were broken .I would like to know if there is any solution to fix my car as soon as possiable.PLZZ HELP ME PLZZZ 
waiing for ur reply
Saad Iftikhar ([email protected]!/\/)


----------

